# Vape mail all the way from SA to NL



## Snape of Vape (29/7/16)

Finally have some of my favourite "local" juice again! Thanks @Mike for the effort and the juice, great service as always! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------

